# Chocolate Coating



## chefathome (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi,

I'm about to make these awesome Oreo Kisses. However, when I tried them yesterday, the melted chocolate (Hershey's dark chocolate bars) was rather thick (as expected...). This caused too much chocolate on the coating and almost no easily excessed chocolate.

Eventually, the chocolate layer was too thick, taking over the whole thing.

Any ideas for a more tender chocolate layer that will be easy-to-coat, will harden (in fridge), and won't be too thick? Maybe adding butter? Maybe cream?

Any tip would be much appreciated,
Thanks,
Arnon


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 28, 2011)

I had the same problem in the past. I was told to add vegitable oil. And Another thing i did was instead of pooring the chocolatte over I brushed it to get very thin layer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 28, 2011)

Use some food grade cocoa butter it thin the mix.  Dip the cookies instead of pouring.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks like she used chocolate "bark" which is a chocolate flavored coating, that is the easiest to work with, but not the best flavor.

I've used veg oil or shortening in my chocolate with good results.


----------



## Chef Munky (Nov 29, 2011)

I've had pretty good luck using a double boiler. Kept an eye on the temperature of the melted chocolate.

1 package of chocolate chips
1 Tablespoon of shortening

Last time I made dipped Oreo's. I just added everything together. Inserted a candy thermometer. If memory is correct I didn't let the temp get too high. Might have been around 100 degrees, just enough to keep it smooth, dipping consistency. I used a fork for the dipping. Tap off the excess chocolate. Dipped twice it will quickly harden up once it was placed on the wax paper. You don't have to dip it twice. I just did it for kicks.. 

Refrigerate a few minutes. If you have some chocolate left over you can use the fork and drizzle the chocolate on the top.

Munky.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 29, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Use some food grade cocoa butter it thin the mix...


 
Where can you buy it? I've been looking all over the place for it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 29, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Where can you buy it? I've been looking all over the place for it.



Here you go Charlie!

http://www.amazon.com/Cocoa-Butter-Natural-Food-Grade/dp/B000R9DNI0


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 29, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here you go Charlie!
> 
> Amazon.com: Cocoa Butter (Natural, Food Grade) 4OZ.: Home & Garden


 


CharlieD said:


> Thank you.


 YIKES!!

*In Stock.
*Ships from and sold by *SteviaSmart,com*. 
Only 7 left in stock--order soon.


----------



## MostlyWater (Nov 30, 2011)

What's an Oreo kiss ?


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 30, 2011)

For coating my truffles and peppermint patties, etc. I use a high quality dark (or milk) chocolate and add either a small dollop of shortening or heavy cream (not ganache consistency, just a little to give creaminess and shine but still allowing it to harden.


----------

